# How will the SUPERMOON affect fishing this weekend?



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone else thought of how this will change your fishing patters/plans for the weekend?

My adventure this weekend will be walleye fishing at CJ. I'm going to head up super early about 4am and fish some before first light. 

Hopefully the bite will be on...thoughts?


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

might have to fish during the night instead of the morning...bite should be great


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm thinking it would probably be the single best night for top water baits so long as the barometer dosen't rise. I'll be frogging some where.....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

However it affects the bite, you better believe ill be keeping some kind of record of it for the next one... I'm hoping its epic though...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

They are saying it really won't be much brighter than normal full moon, but I'm always up for full moon anyhow so I'll let ya know! I'll be out in full force this weekend.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

BIG Channel cats can be caught during this Full Moon.3 days B4,on the Full Moon,the day after,and the 3rd day after.



Roscoe


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

It was sure bright last night. When I went to bed i had to wonder if the neighbors installed a new outdoor light. I looked out the window and it was just the moon.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> BIG Channel cats can be caught during this Full Moon.3 days B4,on the Full Moon,the day after,and the 3rd day after.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


That is oddly specific


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Bunch of dang hippies in here....I'll be fishing the same way I usually do.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Full moons always good fishing this time of year.

The last super moon was may 5 of 2012. I limit'd out on some nice saugeye both the 5th and 6th and I've never remotely got that close to a limit that early in may. Best bite of the year was this morning.They seem to frenzy around the top of the hr and taper off 3o mins later until the next top of the hr. This is the 1st that I heard of being another super moon and it's got me pumped. Sounds like culling time tomorrow!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> That is oddly specific


Lol, that's funny


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

tried out my tequila sunrise lizard... no luck a carp jumped


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

did pretty good this morning caught 17 crappie, 10 perch, 3 bluegill, 3 catfish and a largemouth bass all on the same bait lol


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Skunked last night on the LMR. Fished late into the night with many different lures. I was surprised I couldn't wrestle out a cat with a lipless crank. I guess I should have taken Roscoe's advice.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> Skunked last night on the LMR. Fished late into the night with many different lures. I was surprised I couldn't wrestle out a cat with a lipless crank. I guess I should have taken Roscoe's advice.


Should have waited till tonight!
Fish will be on an epic feeding frenzy.
I bet they'll be crawling out onto the banks chasing bugs and mice',hell,
maybe even your housecat 
They'll be begging for a hook in their jaw!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I was out on EF yesterday and around 2pm I saw a first... Hundreds of channel cats busting the surface. I thought they were spawning at first, but they were out in 12 fow and sure looked like they were hitting shad. They weren't interested in much of what I threw at them, but I did land 3 of them on a rattletrap.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If you go out tonite start a little earlier say 7:00 and fish until they quit biting.Sunset is a deadly time for most fish.


Roscoe


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I did land 3 of them on a rattletrap.


And you expect us to believe that????


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> And you expect us to believe that????


I'm telling you man, for a good 45 minutes EVERYTHING was biting. It _had _to be the supermoon.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I got out this afternoon for a few hours. Greenville Creek was normal depth. Flow was a little stronger than normal. Visibility was around a foot. Nothing big but small variety of many species.
































Big goldfish



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> And you expect us to believe that????


caught 3 catfish on a minnow todaay.... on was 20inches


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

senger said:


> tried out my tequila sunrise lizard... no luck a carp jumped


i said those exact words..trailbreaker
went to miami white water
tried out my tequila sunrise lizard... no luck a carp jumped
the guy at the boat house said if i want to go for bass is get a boat
he also said crappies are hitting on minnows, talked to an older gentleman
he said last weekend he caught 72 of them so i might rent a boat
or if i have to drive 3 hrs north of me


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I did land 3 of them on a rattletrap.





oldstinkyguy said:


> And you expect us to believe that????





BG Slayer said:


> caught 3 catfish on a minnow todaay.... on was 20inches


Slayer, i was just kidding, a bit of an inside joke. House can catch loads of fish


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i said those exact words..trailbreaker
> 
> tried out my tequila sunrise lizard... no luck a carp jumped


I think it was a compliment Trailbreaker


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I went out for about an hour earlier this evening and got skunked. 

Thanks Stupid SUPERMOON.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I caught 2 bass which is better than
Nothing but not as great of a night as the super moon talk made it out to be


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no joke, a year ago a friend and i caught 2 catfish on dropshot style rig used for panfish. on berkley gulp waxies. this was before a storm. and i think the moon was full that night?


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

I caught two dink sauger in about an hour and a half today. SUPERMOON, YEAH!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Lit em up with a few buddies from midnight-4:00am probably close to 30 Bass (Smallies and LM), most of em keepers, a few going 16"-18". About 10 Crappie/Rock Bass along with 8 keeper Saugeye. Bite was on, nothing huge though.

Protip: if you want to crush fish on a full moon FISH WHEN THE MOON IS OUT!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Moore85 said:


> I caught two dink sauger in about an hour and a half today. SUPERMOON, YEAH!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I told you jigging a Texas rigged hotdog was not a sound approach.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I think it was a compliment Trailbreaker


ah thanks your right


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

It was a bit strange having to watch my shadow at night.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I am having reports coming in from lake Erie, their is a massive blue Pike feeding frenzy one the outskirts of Kelly's island, sandusky bay and Erie PA area.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

honestly, the past 3 days have been the worst fishing for me so far this year.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

The channel cats were biting that night, buddy's of mine caught these 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Picture didn't work ill try later


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well as the original poster I was hoping to have a great weekend of fishing. Turned out to be a bust. Complete bust I might add. Like someone else said some of the worst fishing of the year for me.

I gave it up and went and watched the new World War Z! Ha!


----------

